# 1967 Coppertone Stingray



## vastingray (Oct 14, 2020)

Recent find original 67 Coppertone  Deluxe before and after


----------



## jrcarz (Oct 15, 2020)

awesome!!


----------



## cowglide (Oct 28, 2020)

beautiful!


----------



## kevin13carroll (Oct 28, 2020)

Stunning!


----------



## vastingray (Nov 5, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------

